# Vaginal "O" vs. G-Spot "O". What is the difference?



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Picture this, Lazy Doggy style position last night. Something happened that has not before. Definitely not a clit orgasm. The sensation was amazing. My new favorite position, with me raising my butt and clenching at the same time. 

Any thoughts on which type of orgasm this was? First time it ever happened to me. Or are they both one in the same?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

LoriC said:


> Picture this, Lazy Doggy style position last night. Something happened that has not before. Definitely not a clit orgasm. The sensation was amazing. My new favorite position, with me raising my butt and clenching at the same time.
> 
> Any thoughts on which type of orgasm this was? First time it ever happened to me. Or are they both one in the same?


the gspot is on the front wall of your vagina
usually it gets stimulated by doing a come here gesture with a finger but it can be reached with a penis at the right angle
there are other erogenous zones in the vagina other than the G spot and clitorous

even cervical stimulation if done right can be pleasing


I'm jealous of you women


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

picture this....LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope, what you describe is the easiest method for G Spot PIV orgasm! Rub your clit at the same time and look out world! My favorite position too! Reverse cow girl works well too!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'm jealous of you women




I often feel sorry for men for that very reason!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

LoriC said:


> Picture this, Lazy Doggy style position last night. Something happened that has not before. Definitely not a clit orgasm. The sensation was amazing. My new favorite position, with me raising my butt and clenching at the same time.
> 
> Any thoughts on which type of orgasm this was? First time it ever happened to me. Or are they both one in the same?


What's the difference? About 2.4 on the Orgasometer, according to my GF. 

Both of you could do some reading on g-spot stimulation, and look at combining g-spot manual stimulation with oral sex. Or get a small bullet vibe and use that on yourself when you're in your new favorite position. Double your pleasure, double your fun! . You might want to lay down some nice thick absorbent towels if you go down this path, though...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Nope, what you describe is the easiest method for G Spot PIV orgasm! Rub your clit at the same time and look out world! My favorite position too! Reverse cow girl works well too!


YES!! That is freaking Awesome after 22 years married! We are having the best sex ever these days, and every day! God I am really starting to love my 40's! 

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

PBear said:


> What's the difference? About 2.4 on the Orgasometer, according to my GF.
> 
> Both of you could do some reading on g-spot stimulation, and look at combining g-spot manual stimulation with oral sex. Or get a small bullet vibe and use that on yourself when you're in your new favorite position. Double your pleasure, double your fun! . You might want to lay down some nice thick absorbent towels if you go down this path, though...
> 
> ...


I have heard about the small bullet before. Now I'm convinced I need to have me one of those! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

The difference is typically measured in decibles


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Doggy with vibe seems to work best for us, too. If she's handcuffed we usually need to change the sheets.

More than happy to do that


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> the gspot is on the front wall of your vagina
> usually it gets stimulated by doing a come here gesture with a finger but it can be reached with a penis at the right angle
> there are other erogenous zones in the vagina other than the G spot and clitorous
> 
> ...


Don't need to be jealous... we were all hermaphrodites at one time in our embryonic life. Many of the reproductive parts share homology... thus we have G-spot, it is called our prostate gland. Don't ask how you can stimulate it, you don't want to hear it


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

41362 said:


> The difference is typically measured in decibles


Agreed!!! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

There are several different areas that can stimulate an O in women. It does vary a bit from woman to woman as to the level of enjoyment from each. Some women get lots of enjoyment from g-spot while others get little. 

I like the small bullets and I also have a g-spot slim vibe that I enjoy. The g-spot slim Harmony Slim G Vibrator 7-inch - Black - DJ0915-03 - A Place For Passion can stimulate a greater area. 

If my H feels that he is going to cum quickly, he will grab the slim vibe and bring me to a quicker climax.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'm jealous of you women


_I'm_ jealous of you women...and I'm a woman!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

PBear said:


> What's the difference? About 2.4 on the Orgasometer, according to my GF.
> 
> Both of you could do some reading on g-spot stimulation, and look at combining g-spot manual stimulation with oral sex. Or get a small bullet vibe and use that on yourself when you're in your new favorite position. Double your pleasure, double your fun! . You might want to lay down some nice thick absorbent towels if you go down this path, though...
> 
> ...


Just ordered the small bullet, very excited! Thanks again for the suggestion. Can't wait for my new toy to arrive ;-)


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Picture this, Lazy Doggy style position last night. Something happened that has not before. Definitely not a clit orgasm. The sensation was amazing. My new favorite position, with me raising my butt and clenching at the same time.
> 
> Any thoughts on which type of orgasm this was? First time it ever happened to me. Or are they both one in the same?


I liked your post because I tried explaining this exact ., same position , as the one my wife gets her vaginal orgasms in ,some months ago right here on TAM, and very few posters believed me.

In fact there was quite a long thread that debated whether v- orgasms are possible.

From what my wife explains its a different kind of orgasm.
There are only three positions we use in which she could achieve it.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Just ordered the small bullet, very excited! Thanks again for the suggestion. Can't wait for my new toy to arrive ;-)


Do you have your new toy? Do you like it?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Red2 said:


> Do you have your new toy? Do you like it?


Yes I have it but honestly I have only used it once during this position. Didn't really do too much. I should probably try again as it has been a while.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW has had g-spot O's before, but never through PIV until me. They are so intense for her that she literally has tears running down her face. So when I kiss her cheeks and taste the tears, I know I did it right.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

My wife and I will have to try this. I don't think we have stayed in this position long enough for O, usually moving to other favorite positions. 

My wife had this (different) kind of orgasm for the first time in our marriage a few days ago, but from the missionary position. I wasn't stimulating her clit yet, but she just started to O. I was surprised, as usually she needs some fairly "fine tuned" manual stimulation for a minute or two. 

How she described it when I asked her:

"That was fun -- but different. It was like how the strong second phase of my O feels, but without the first phase (from the clit) happening."

Not sure what I did differently. She was more in the mood because it had been several days -- but ???. Maybe just the right angle or something? It was fun, that's for sure. Simultaneous, too!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

eyuop said:


> My wife and I will have to try this. I don't think we have stayed in this position long enough for O, usually moving to other favorite positions.
> 
> My wife had this (different) kind of orgasm for the first time in our marriage a few days ago, but from the missionary position. I wasn't stimulating her clit yet, but she just started to O. I was surprised, as usually she needs some fairly "fine tuned" manual stimulation for a minute or two.
> 
> ...


I feel that it is definitely the angle. And to he honest the harder he is and the harder he pounds the better. It is one of the most amazing feelings. I had told him he could literally do this for hours. I Love this position so much! He says it is a good position for him also.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope I'm not intruding or asking TMI. Does it help to lie on a pillow under your pelvic area? Is that the lazy doggie? I am embarrassed and being vulnerable here.

Edit: Never mind, I found it. Just what I thought.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I feel that it is definitely the angle. And to he honest *the harder he is *and the harder he pounds the better. It is one of the most amazing feelings. I had told him he could literally do this for hours. I Love this position so much! He says it is a good position for him also.


That's funny because my STBW has said that if I am a little less than completely hard, I hit the spot better. So she doesn't mind at all if I'm a little soft when we start because she gets the g-spot hit as the pounding ramps up.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay, you guys are getting me completely worked up for a fun Saturday night!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> Okay, you guys are getting me completely worked up for a fun Saturday night!


I posted about a little experiment my STBW and I tried in the Cumulative count thread. Well, it's over  We are going to to the bar and play some pool tonight. I told her there's no way I'm going to pass up a night after getting a few beers in her. I told her I'm going to take her out, get a few beers in her, and get her home and have my way with her. She likes that idea 

And keeping with the subject of the thread, I will try my best to hit that particular spot to get the tears flowing


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I posted about a little experiment my STBW and I tried in the Cumulative count thread. Well, it's over  We are going to to the bar and play some pool tonight. I told her there's no way I'm going to pass up a night after getting a few beers in her. I told her I'm going to take her out, get a few beers in her, and get her home and have my way with her. She likes that idea
> 
> And keeping with the subject of the thread, I will try my best to hit that particular spot to get the tears flowing


You wouldn't happen to be talking about the 30 day sex experiment would you? 

I did that with H I'm March. I have to tell you that was the best thing we have ever done for our marriage. We are so connected ever since. And continue to have sex pretty much every day. With the occasional night off.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> You wouldn't happen to be talking about the 30 day sex experiment would you?
> 
> I did that with H I'm March. I have to tell you that was the best thing we have ever done for our marriage. We are so connected ever since. And continue to have sex pretty much every day. With the occasional night off.


Ummm....no  You'll have to read the post, but we tried to take a night off after realizing it may have been two month since we last did. And we have taken less than ten days off in the last 11 months. Well, It failed miserably  It was something she said that I thought was freking hilarious


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> the gspot is on the front wall of your vagina
> usually it gets stimulated by doing a come here gesture with a finger but it can be reached with a penis at the right angle
> there are other erogenous zones in the vagina other than the G spot and clitorous
> 
> ...


Ok, confession time. Lete preface first with this thought. A penis and a vagina are very similar right? The tip of the penis is like the clitoris and the shaft similar to the tunnel of the vagina. Right under the tip of the penis is the most sensitive spot and the source of the orgasm.

Here's the embarrassing part. As a teenager, like many teenagers, the shower became the ritual masturbation chamber. After a whole a specific brand of soap started to cause pain within the urethra and so, I was forced to try other methods that avoided the tip. One such method was to bend it down between the legs and practically use the lower section of the shaft for the majority of contact which resulted in an orgasm originating from the shaft. A totally different type of orgasm and I wonder of that is similar to the so-called g-spot for a woman. The way I would describe that orgasm is a more widespread climax and not as focused as the customary left hand Suzuki method (I just made that name up button the traditional hand-job). Any guys out there had a similar experience and think that maybe there are some secrets yet I be discovered by contemporary science...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

To answer the original question, my wife tells me that clitoral orgasms are more "electric", "explosive", and easier to achieve (with a vibe or the tub faucet she can get herself off with clitoral orgasms in a matter of minutes).

The G-spot is apparently the back or the underside of the clitoris.

"Vaginal" or "G-spot" orgasms are more difficult to achieve, but my wife says they are much more satisfying, and are more of a "whole body" experience. She has told me that a vaginal orgasm is like riding waves in the ocean. Once she has one, continued stimulation of that area can keep them "cumming" for a period of time.

The best ways she says to get a "vaginal" orgasm are to first achieve a clitoral orgasm to prime the system, then:

- Doggy style PIV with her a$$ up in the air while using a vibe on her cl!t.

- Oral on her cl!t while being penetrated with a G-spot style vibe.

- Working her cl!t with a vibrator while rubbing her G-spot with my fingers.

She has never been able to achieve a vaginal orgasm without first having a clitoral orgasm, or at least simultaneous cl!t stimulation.


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I often feel sorry for men for that very reason!


I want a g spot, clitoris and multiple orgasms. Stupid penis.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

You basically have a clitoris under the tip of your penis. I have once before orgasmed twice - totally weird experience. Again, starting to think us guys do in fact have a g-spot just that we never orgasmed from it because its practically impossible for the underside of the penis to not be in contact with anything. Willing to bet if you could numb that sensitive spot, then sex would end with a climax from the shaft. Hmmm, now I am getting really re-interested in my teen experience again. I remember those orgasms being wild. Don't fret it men, Dr. Mintcake is on this one with results to come later...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but the latest research has shown that the G-spot is a myth and does not exist. Concentrate on the clitoris... better yet, concentrate on your woman, the G-spot is between her ears!

The G-Spot Debunked - 'There Is Nothing To Find'

Does a woman's G-spot actually exist? Study has answer - HealthPop - CBS News


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

jay_gatsby said:


> I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but the latest research has shown that the G-spot is a myth and does not exist. Concentrate on the clitoris... better yet, concentrate on your woman, the G-spot is between her ears!
> 
> The G-Spot Debunked - 'There Is Nothing To Find'
> 
> Does a woman's G-spot actually exist? Study has answer - HealthPop - CBS News


All I have to say is, THEY are WRONG!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> I often feel sorry for men for that very reason!


A good friend of mine used to joke that men deserve everything because women can have multiple orgasms. His wife's response was that trade was tilted in her favor.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Picture this, Lazy Doggy style position last night. Something happened that has not before. Definitely not a clit orgasm. The sensation was amazing. My new favorite position, with me raising my butt and clenching at the same time.
> 
> Any thoughts on which type of orgasm this was? First time it ever happened to me. Or are they both one in the same?


I just started experiencing the gspot orgasm myself a short time ago.
Call me crazy but I prefer the clitoral orgasm.The g-spot one almost guarantees the icky squirting thing will happen.I really don't like that at all.

They aren't the same.Very,very different. The gspot one is way more intense.Almost too intense for my liking.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

jay_gatsby said:


> I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but the latest research has shown that the G-spot is a myth and does not exist. Concentrate on the clitoris... better yet, concentrate on your woman, the G-spot is between her ears!
> 
> The G-Spot Debunked - 'There Is Nothing To Find'
> 
> Does a woman's G-spot actually exist? Study has answer - HealthPop - CBS News


A bunch of science/lab geeks can't find the gspot. Im shocked.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> To answer the original question, my wife tells me that clitoral orgasms are more "electric", "explosive", and easier to achieve (with a vibe or the tub faucet she can get herself off with clitoral orgasms in a matter of minutes).
> 
> The G-spot is apparently the back or the underside of the clitoris.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

To hit the G-spot, a woman must first be highly aroused. 
That is where lots of men miss the mark. If her pvssy is not engorged with blood , quit wasting time digging, trying to find the G-spot.
It swells when she is aroused.
Can't miss it!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jay_gatsby said:


> I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but the latest research has shown that the G-spot is a myth and does not exist. Concentrate on the clitoris... better yet, concentrate on your woman, the G-spot is between her ears!
> 
> The G-Spot Debunked - 'There Is Nothing To Find'
> 
> Does a woman's G-spot actually exist? Study has answer - HealthPop - CBS News



Yeah,yeah.
So to PUA's , sexual attraction , romantic love and anything else those guys in labcoats with their calculators and differential calculus have never been able to wrap their minds around, seen or experienced .

Just a few decades ago, the entire concept of the female orgasm was deemed to be a myth by, guess who?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

What is the difference between a G-spot and a golf ball?

A man will actually spend an entire hour looking for a golf ball...

Told to me by a woman whose hubby played a LOT of golf.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Many are now under the belief that the g-spot is actually the internal portion of the clit. 

The Internal Clitoris

No matter what you want to call it, many women can tell you there are locations that are more sensitive to stimulation than others. G-spot and clit are just two of those. A little exploration can be just the ticket to find others. 

The orgasms are different, depending on hormone levels, location of stimulation, position, and probably a ton of other factors as well.


----------

